# Grooming...does it look right? Getting it right.



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

So I took Poppy in for her first full groom yesterday, when the groomer asked me what type of cut I wanted, although I had looked at pics and searched terms like "teddy bear cut', I still was not 100% sure what I should ask for. 

In the end I told her that I wanted a trim, not too short because she is adorable in a shaggy look, but not too long since I've noticed she gets quite hot inside (she is forever asking to go out to the backyard to sit on the snow which I suspect is too cool down.) I love her long ears so I asked that they stay long and to clean up her eyes as the fur is always in the way (now I see that a few people on here recommend not too 'open the eyes' not sure if that is the same as cleaning up the eyes...). Her tail was docked at the breeder so I just asked for that to be consistant with the rest of her. 

After the groomers, a few friends told me she looked...different...and one asked me why she has a beard. It's only her first full groom and the groomer said she was a doll but was a bit scared when she cut around the face. I thought she looked good (but what do I know). 

My question is, does this look like a cockapoo cut? Could it be improved by ME specifically asking for certain things? I LOVE her shaggy look (see first pic) esp around the face where she looks so mischivious yet adorable, but how do I keep this without the hair constantly getting in her eyes or having snowballs clinging to her legs (I spend ages making sure all the snow comes off before it melts and matts)? Second pic is at the groomers right after the cut. She posed looking so sad haha, but she was actually likes the groomer and was happy & playful when I picked her up.

Thanks!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You can see poppy's eyes! Rest assured your poppy will come back. That is how groomers will trim them. 

I will give very specific instructions not to shave the nose or to trim down, just to trim away from the mouth. I also describe how to do the beard. Very specific to not make them look like a schnauzer or even a poodle. But to have the round beard. I give details about length of leg, body, head as well as belly and bum. I have their tails clipped close so no risk of a tail wag getting dirty if their poops aren't awesome. I tell them how to trim the ears and brows. I spend a lot of time. And inevitably they still get it wrong. Frustrating with how much it cost too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Poppy looks great, don't worry about what other people think.
We always have Millie's coat cut short and whilst I don't like it , it's a necessary evil and after a couple of weeks it's perfect.
We left the hair on her ears long but I think it looks unbalanced so the next time we will have her ears trimmed short.
The good thing about Cockapoos is you can have fun experimenting with different styles as their coats soon grow back.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I think they did a great job. She looks lovely.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think she looks great - all cockapoos are different and there is no right or wrong answer it is very much down to what you like. I have found over time what works for me and Molly and gradually changed her cut to what suits us best.

As to why she has a beard - Molly says that is so when she dips into my coffee I will let her finish it as I dislike the layer of mud she leaves in my mug


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you all 

@Lexi&Beemer, yes her are are very visible now, no way can I pretend not to see her begging when there is fruit on the table. The groomer did seem like she was expecting a long list from me so I will be more prepared next time, probably let the nose/eye are grow a bit more so its not such a close cut. Don't remind me of the poops  we were constantly checking and wiping when Poppy had anal glands issue & soft poops, thank goodnes thats over now.

@Milliesdad, thank you  the shorter cut seemd to work better for her during the walks too...less sand clinging to her fur. I love the long ears too but I hear ya, esp when they collect so much dirt when Poppy is sniffin' the ground. 

@Lindor, thank you  she is a cutie.

@2ndhandgal, That is true and I'm sure that once Poppy is more at ease with a clipper around her, we will be able to experiment more. At least she was calmer this time and not scared like the first puppy groom, so proud of her. Buahahah go Molly! I think you and Poppy would get up to much mischief together. Poppy has taken to bobbing for ice cubes in our drinks now  she quickled figured that a freshly brewed mug of tea is not a licking toy! ouch.


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you all 

@Lexi&Beemer, yes her are are very visible now, no way can I pretend not to see her begging when there is fruit on the table. The groomer did seem like she was expecting a long list from me so I will be more prepared next time, probably let the nose/eye are grow a bit more so its not such a close cut. Don't remind me of the poops  we were constantly checking and wiping when Poppy had anal glands issue & soft poops, thank goodnes thats over now.

@Milliesdad, thank you  the shorter cut seemd to work better for her during the walks too...less sand clinging to her fur. I love the long ears too but I hear ya, esp when they collect so much dirt when Poppy is sniffin' the ground. 

@Lindor, thank you  she is a cutie.

@2ndhandgal, That is true and I'm sure that once Poppy is more at ease with a clipper around her, we will be able to experiment more. At least she was calmer this time and not scared like the first puppy groom, so proud of her. Buahahah go Molly! I think you and Poppy would get up to much mischief together. Poppy has taken to bobbing for ice cubes in our drinks now  she quickled figured that a freshly brewed mug of tea is not a licking toy! ouch.


----------

